# What can we expect from Hoyt in 2005



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

well i heard a few rumours from hoyt. i think they are getting rid of the tec design for 2005. they will however introduce a new cam. its called cam & 7/8. 

ok, just had to get some fun from this one!

Jordan


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

rumor mill reports that the Pro-Tec is staying in the lineup, and will have the Tri-Ax limb pockets this year. Elite risers are staying in the lineup as well.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I think they will offer more bow models with a shorter and more vertical limb design.
Just my guess.


----------



## jarhead73 (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know if Hoyt still makes a finger bow for hunting. I am still shooting a provantage. It's almost 14 years old now but i still put meat on the table every year. I want a new bow because I think it's time to retire the one I have now. But i refuse to use a release. I feel that it will do more harm then help. Not mention I'm stubborn that way. I've shot fingers for 20 years and just won't change.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes Hoyt still ahs models that can be used for fingures,k the protec or ultratec with XT3000 or LX pro limbs


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

I was told to sell off any RazorTecs, UltraTecs, and SuperTecs I had in stock. I wasn't told what was coming but these three are out.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I heard five new bows that will be released on 10/15.


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe there are 3 new ones coming. None of which would be considered "speed bows". The fastest will be rated at 305 fps. If I remember correctly the 3 new ones will have axle lengths of 32.5", 35", and 37.5" That would mean they would be about the same sizes as the Razor, Super, and Ultra. So, what RodS said could be accurate. (except for on not being a speed bow.)


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*Info*

This is what was on my 2005 introductory order form

This is all I know

No Names

3 New Models

All Cam 1/2 HD Green

35.5 7" BH IBO 304

37.5 7" BH IBO 303

32.5 7.5 " BH IBO 300


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't imagine they would get rid of the Ultratec and Supertec, and not replace them with similar models. 

I'm glad I bought a Supertec this year.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

BRING BACK THE COMMAND CAMS!!!

i loved those things....
i love the cam.5 too......but man....theres just something about those command cams that makes me all warm and tingly inside  lol


Peace
Allan


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Sounds like three different versions of the XTEC - which is an Ultratec afterall !! ??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If those are the speeds on the bows then I am glade I have a Super Tec. Those three may be new but they will either keep the Super and the Ultra or they will come out with something ALOT faster. There is no way on earth Hoyt won't have a bow shooting over 305 (well 310 with the X Tec).


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

5" BH, 1000 limbs, 31 A-t-A, 350 fps.

Just Messin'

I hope MR /<------ GT----->/ will leave us some pics soon.


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

*My theory is...*

That they've changed the Ultra-TEC riser somehow - and now it & the X-TEC will be either gone or modified...

Notice the new bows - 2 of them in particular...

35.5 with a 7" BH
37.5 with a 7" BH

The current setup is similar between the X & Ultra - same riser, 1k vs 2K limbs...... If they modify the riser then they've just changed or reinvented 2 bows... 

Then take the 32.5" bow - that's the Vipertec - they certainly can't have 2 bows with the same dimensions... (can they..??) My thought is there will be slight mods on 2 different risers & voila...a *new* bow.

I will say - I'm disappointed on the BH - 7" when a lot of others are well over 7"...

My $0.02

SMO


----------



## BigMac_AU85 (May 28, 2004)

Hoyt will do something very similar to what they do every year.

They will intro a new hunting bow, called the Tech-Tec. It will offer no real advantage over any of their recent hunting bows. It will weigh 7 lbs, cost $1000, and every X-Tec and ViperTec owner will be standing in line ready to buy one, just because its the newest thing from Hoyt.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

BigMac_AU85 said:


> *Hoyt will do something very similar to what they do every year.
> 
> They will intro a new hunting bow, called the Tech-Tec. It will offer no real advantage over any of their recent hunting bows. It will weigh 7 lbs, cost $1000, and every X-Tec and ViperTec owner will be standing in line ready to buy one, just because its the newest thing from Hoyt. *


Hmm. If you had included sponsor every single hunting video and tv show made this year and give a bow to every known archer on the planet it would be just like the Mathews strategy.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

BigMac_AU85 said:


> * It will weigh 7 lbs *


How is it then every bow in Hoyt's lineup last year were lighter than just about every other bow on the market?

Tossa!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I am almost sure it is the ProTec and not the UltraTec that will be gone.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

No one has pictures of the new bows!?


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

I get to preview and shoot the new line on the 20th of this month. Still no word tho on what the new line will be.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey >---- GT ---->, Where are you pics of the 2005 line-up?


----------

